# Bobina para Antena de CB (Construccion)



## lsedr (May 18, 2011)

saludos, 73´s

Necesito hacer la Bobina que lleva una Antena vertical para mi equipo de radioaficionado, el RCI 2950, para transmitir en las frecuencias 26-28 mhz...

Ya que el equipo trabaja desde los 26 Mhz hasta los 32 Mhz, quiero calibrarla para la frecuencia 27.500 mhz como punto intermedio....

La antena es de 5.20 Metros el tubo vertical, y tiene 4 radiales de aproximadamente 55 cm, y la base de tubo plastico PVC es de 1 pulgada de diametro, es un plastico duro, de presión que pienso que resistirá el viento a pesar del peso del tubo vertical....

*Necesito entonces realizar la bobina que lleva 10 vueltas, pero no sé si está bien embobinarla en el tubo mismo de 1 pulg. o si la bobina se debe hacer en un diamtro mayor...De cuanto sería el diamtro de la bobina ?????*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2011)

Podes subir el esquema de la antena en cuestión? Seguramente debe estar indicada la inductancia que debe tener dicha bobina, de ahí se calcula. Pero tené presente que las antenas con bobina, están "sintonizadas" con lo cual su ancho de banda es muy estrecho.


----------



## lsedr (May 18, 2011)

ok, pues esto me lo recomendo Elektroloko, debido a que le hable de mi antena y el me explicó, lo que falta es hacer la bobina, el me dice que con 10 vueltas se hace, pero no me dijo ni el diametro del alambre ni el diametro de la bobina en general, donde va envuelto...aunque si me indicó que lleva una seperación de 1mm entre una espiera y otra. eso esta claro, pero....

*La antena VERTICAL mia es así:*

Tiene un tubo telescopico de 5.2 Metros de largo, de tres tubos de diametros diferentes, desde el mas grueso que mide 1/2 pulga hasta el mas fino que mide 1 centimetro...

es como de 1/2 Onda la antena o de 5/8 creo, pues es para transmitir en las frecuencias 26 a 28 Mhz específicamente...

tiene 4 radiales sobre una base de aluminio de 6 x 6 pulgadas de ancho. los radiales son como de 57 cm aproximadamente....

pero la duda esta si la bobina la debo hacer sobre el tubo plastico PVC que soporta y une a la vez el tubo vertical con la base que tiene los 4 radiales... la bobina la pienso hacer ahí, alrededor de ese tubo plastico y como me dijo Elektroloko, un extremo de la bobina va hacia el tubo vertical y el otro hacia los radiales.... 

conozco amigos que tienen la antena Sirio 8/27 y transmiten en muchisimas bandas, y usa bobina como de 10 vueltas de alambre # 7...

*que opinas ???

Encontre esto tambien...





*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2011)

Para saber la construcción física de la bobina, habría que hacer muchos cálculos. Es la adaptadora de impedancia entre el coaxil y la antena propiamente dicha. Si te dio los datos de la antena, no puede especificar los de la bobina?


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 18, 2011)

Que plantón....!! se me olvidó el dato de la bobina... mmmmm
El diametro es de 1"1/2 (una pulgada y media).
El calibre del alambre es de 1mm de díametro.

NOTA: Que tenga una bobina en la base no significa que se redusca el ancho de banda. Este es un sistema para ADAPTAR  IMPEDANCIAS... y no una bobina usada como carga.

SALUDOS !


----------



## lsedr (May 18, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Que plantón....!! se me olvidó el dato de la bobina... mmmmm
> el diametro es de 1"1/2 (una pulgada y media).
> El calibre de el alambre es de 1mm de díametro.
> 
> ...



saludos elektroloko, gracias por la info..

ahora te envio una foto para que veas la base de la antena para hacerte unas preguntitas ...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 19, 2011)

> NOTA: Que tenga una bobina en la base no significa que se redusca el  ancho de banda. Este es un sistema para ADAPTAR  IMPEDANCIAS... y no una  bobina usada como carga.


Y como crees que funciona una bobina para adaptar una impedancia?


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 19, 2011)

Debe ser un nuevo tipo de ingenieria... no tenia la menor idea que un transformador de impedancias reducia el ancho de banda a limites tan altos. Pero si lo sabes, podrías explicarlo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 19, 2011)

Yo no tendría que explicarlo. La afirmación de que la bobina actúa como adaptador de impedancia, en el cual la frecuencia no incide (ya que solo es un adaptador), debería ser tuya amigo.
Igual como hace rato que no tengo ganas de discutir, quedan todas las indicaciones a tu cargo. Yo dije lo que sé o creo que sé.


----------



## lsedr (May 19, 2011)

73 cordiales

Elecktroloko, creo que me dijiste que quitara el esmalte a las primeras 5 vueltas de las 10 que tiene, para ir provando y buscar la menor ROE. Es correcto ?????

Cuando arme la antena, la puedo probar sin tener que subirla ???cuando este midiendo ROE


----------



## fredd2 (May 20, 2011)

Hola, tambien podes poner un capacitor variable en paralelo con la bobina e ir jugando con este y dejarlo en la frecuencia que quieras.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Hola, tambien podes poner un capacitor variable en paralelo con la bobina e ir jugando con este y dejarlo en la frecuencia que quieras.
> Saludos



ok.

bueno, una pregunta, es posible cubrir la bobina con cinta adhesiva (Tape) de la marca 3M ?????????

o es obligatorio cubrirla con otro tipo de cubierta ??


----------



## fredd2 (May 20, 2011)

La bobina tiene que quedar lo mas estanco posible, tene en cuenta que esta a la interperie y de seguro no vas a subir por un largo tiempo a ver como esta, hacete algo que sea robusto, si es algo provisorio con cinta aisladora tiene que funcionar perfecto.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2011)

pienso derretirle silicon encima y luego ponerle cinta Tape 3M para que quede mas robusto...

Ahora bien, sabes como se mide la ROE en el RCI 2950 ???


Estoy probando la antena, sacandola por la ventana de mi habitacion, pero sin los radiales, influye eso en la ROE ?????

*Los radiales  son 4 y tienen 50 cm de largo *

aqui la foto:





el tubo tiene 5.20 Metros

*es la primera antena con bobinas que hago !!!*


----------



## fredd2 (May 20, 2011)

Si, los radiales influye, son la tierra artificial para que se adapate a unos 50 ohms, no los probes sin ellos vas a hacer pelota los finales de la emisora, te recomiendo que leas algo sobre groun plane, que esa es tu antena, y sobre todo no uses nada sin medidor de ROE.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2011)

ok. supuestamente el RCI 2950 que tengo tiene una opcion que se llama SWR que se la activo para medir la ROE....

entonces segun lei en el manual, solo activo el boton y presiono el PTT del mic en AM o en FM....

pero... el equipo tiene RF Gain y Mic Gain y cuando  bajo la ganancia del mic no mide nada de ROE en la 26 y 27 mhz y solo 2 rayitas a partir de los 30 mhz...

pero cuando subo la ganancia del Mic aparecen las rayitas que marcan...

*El equipo lo alimento con 13.8 V (tres fuentes de pc en serie con sus 5 voltios y regulada a los 13.8 v)*






asi se mide la ROE con el equipo con la ganancia del Mic en cero ?????

ademas tengo este medidor de ROE pero no tengo los cables


----------



## fredd2 (May 20, 2011)

No tengo idea de como se hace con la emisora, para sacarte las dudas si no tenes manual hacelo con una carga fantasma o dos cargas una de 50 ohm y otra de 75 ohm y ahi vas a ver que con 75 tendras mas o menos ceca de 2 de roe.
Otra cosa en am o fm tenes que tener la misma potencia cuando "pptias" hablando o no, (portadora) asi que cuando bajas la ganancia del microfono baja tambien la potencia irradiada pero si la antena esta bien vas a tener la misma roe con toda la potencia y con la minima.
Ese medidor aunque no sea preciso es muy util y si no entendes tu radio de momento para ajustar la antena te va a andar de diez, otro tema es de cuanta potencia es tu emisora y de cuanta soporta tu antena, si sobrepasa lo que aguanta la antena no te va a funcionar nunca y vas a quemar la bobina o empezar a hacer arcos.
No quiero sonar pedante ni grosero pero deberias informarte como se ajusta una antena (esa en particular hay toneladas de informacion en google) , como se hacen las pruebas y demas yerbas ya que ir adivinando probablemente te salga mas caro si se te quema un final de esa linda emisora y pierde toda la gracia de montarse el cuarto de radio si los demas te solucionan todo y vos no aprendes nada.
Una sugerncia mas, para hacer las pruebas empeza con poca potencia y vas subiendo de a poco no lo hagas a maxima a la primera.
Saludos

(edito por que me olvidaba)

RF gain es la ganancia para la recepcion, es decir si alguno te entra muy fuerte y te satura lo bajas de ahi, y MIC gain es la ganancia del microfono, para no saturar vos cuando emitis, despues tenes el  squelche que es para bajar el ruido o estaticabasicamente y el clarificador que es para subir o bajar un par de hz (aunque la tuya eso debe ser automatico supongo) eso lo tienen todas las emisoras.


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> No tengo idea de como se hace con la emisora, para sacarte las dudas si no tenes manual hacelo con una carga fantasma o dos cargas una de 50 ohm y otra de 75 ohm y ahi vas a ver que con 75 tendras mas o menos ceca de 2 de roe.
> Otra cosa en am o fm tenes que tener la misma potencia cuando "pptias" hablando o no, (portadora) asi que cuando bajas la ganancia del microfono baja tambien la potencia irradiada pero si la antena esta bien vas a tener la misma roe con toda la potencia y con la minima.
> Ese medidor aunque no sea preciso es muy util y si no entendes tu radio de momento para ajustar la antena te va a andar de diez, otro tema es de cuanta potencia es tu emisora y de cuanta soporta tu antena, si sobrepasa lo que aguanta la antena no te va a funcionar nunca y vas a quemar la bobina o empezar a hacer arcos.
> No quiero sonar pedante ni grosero pero deberias informarte como se ajusta una antena (esa en particular hay toneladas de informacion en google) , como se hacen las pruebas y demas yerbas ya que ir adivinando probablemente te salga mas caro si se te quema un final de esa linda emisora y pierde toda la gracia de montarse el cuarto de radio si los demas te solucionan todo y vos no aprendes nada.
> ...




Ok. bueno, me equivoque, no es RF gain, es RF Pwr...

las pruebas la estoy haciendo con poca potencia...

*Pasame la inf que dices para ver como ajusto la antena. Recuerda que los radiales tienen 50 cm y el tubo vertical 5.2 metros..* *y la frecuencia que deseo modular es de 26 a 28 mhz*


----------



## fredd2 (May 20, 2011)

Sin movernos mucho, aqui mismo esta y esos 50cm de radiales y los 5.2m de donde salen? los cortaste a ojo o tendran que ver con la longitud de onda (1/2 1/4)? 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-antena-ground-plane-vhf-onda-38435/
Si el link no te sirve, esta google 
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2011)

las medidas me la recomendo Elektroloko ...

El me recomendo 10 vueltas sobre un tubo de 1 1/2 pulgadas....
Y conectar el cable positivo del coaxial a las espiras e ir probando a la menor ROE

la antena que me pasas es para VHF y no me sirve en mi caso que es para 26 - 28 mhz.


----------



## fredd2 (May 20, 2011)

Las antenas se calculan TODAS de igual manera, solo cambia que sean de 1/4 1/2 5/8 etc de onda, saca la cuenta por que te recomendo esa medidas (que estan bien) lo unico que no usaria es la bobina y ajustaria cortando el irradiante y dejando a 45° los radiales, tu antena es para 10m TOMATE EL TRABAJO de buscar info, hay calculadoras online, programas, foros con muchisima data (como la que te pase) y saca VOS concluciones de donde elektroloco saco esas medidas y por que.
Te preguntaste que impidancia tiene? si hace falta o no balun?, no te enojes campeon pero no esperes que te den todo masticado, los foros estan para despejar dudas nada mas si vos no te precupas en buscar como funciona una antena de nada sirve que te ayudemos por que seria lo mismo que la compres armada lista para colocar,
Espero no te ofendas por que va con muy buena onda mi comentario.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Las antenas se calculan TODAS de igual manera, solo cambia que sean de 1/4 1/2 5/8 etc de onda, saca la cuenta por que te recomendo esa medidas (que estan bien) lo unico que no usaria es la bobina y ajustaria cortando el irradiante y dejando a 45° los radiales, tu antena es para 10m TOMATE EL TRABAJO de buscar info, hay calculadoras online, programas, foros con muchisima data (como la que te pase) y saca VOS concluciones de donde elektroloco saco esas medidas y por que.
> Te preguntaste que impidancia tiene? si hace falta o no balun?, no te enojes campeon pero no esperes que te den todo masticado, los foros estan para despejar dudas nada mas si vos no te precupas en buscar como funciona una antena de nada sirve que te ayudemos por que seria lo mismo que la compres armada lista para colocar,
> Espero no te ofendas por que va con muy buena onda mi comentario.
> Saludos



ok. si entiendo lo que dices, y precisamente eso hago investigar... lo que pasa es que a veces me desespero jejejeje por tener esta antenita arriba pues queria aprovechar k no esta lloviendo ahora, esta semana se la ha pasado re mojado el ambiente con la lluvia....

no importa amigo, nada me ofende, sigo buscando info...

bueno encontre esto..


----------



## fredd2 (May 20, 2011)

La cosa es facil, vos queres una antena para "10" metros (banda de "10" metros), como me imagino que habras buscado "10" metros es la medida en metros para los 28mhz hasta los 29 y pico mhz, entonces si vos tenes 5 y pico de metros cuanto seria de esa "onda completa", la mitad? un cuarto? mas de la mitad?, esa bobina y ese capacitor son bobinas sintonizadas se usan para cuando acortas fisicamente una antena, esa bobina y ese capacitor estan resonando a X frecuencia (por eso te dije un capacitor variable para ir probando) y como te digieron tambien hace que sea mas estrecha (por ej. si la sintonizas a 28mhz para arriba o para abajo de esa frecuencia la roe sera un poco mas alta que si no la tuviese, es decir sera monobanda pero podes jugar con el capacitor para trabajar en varias frecuencias ), y los radiales cumplen la funcion de una tierra artifical por lo que deben estar en un punto justo.
La ventaja que tiene esta antena a diferencia de la que no tiene radiales es que no requiere una altura minima, si no tuviera los radiales deberia estar del suelo a no menos de 1/2 onda o un capacitor con mas capacidad que lo que tiene ahi.
Busca data, hace 10 años era facil de trabarse con estas cosas pero hoy en dia lo tenes todo resumido y no te hace falta estar 4 dias leyendo.
P.D.:notece los "" en el texto 
Saludos


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 20, 2011)

Isedr... Hola !!
- Las pruebas tienes que hacerla con los radiales conectados.
- Debes protejer la bobina cubriendola con un PVC de mayor diametro y sellada en la parte superior con silicona (una vez realizado los ajustes).
- Si sellas la bobina directamente con silicona o alguna huincha protectora aislante variarás el dielectrico de ella y por lo tanto el ajuste será incorrecto.
- A esta antena puedes llegar con cable de 52 o 75 Ohms. Pues el propósito de la bobina es la de justamante *ADAPTAR* la impedancia del cable a la impedancia de la antena.
- No es necesario alargar o acortar la antena.

- Vuelvo a reiterar el modo de ajustar el ROE, pues ya te lo había decrito en un correo interno:

1- Elijes la frececuencia para la cual quieres obtener mínima ROE (me dijiste 27500KHz).
2- Colocas el equipo para transmitir en AM o FM.
3- Pones el interruptor del medidor de ROE en FWD (Foward= Directo) y colocas el control CAL completamente cerrado (en el sentido contrario al sentido de avanse de los punteros del reloj).
4- Apretas el pulsador del micróno y a continuación mueves el control CAL del medidor de ROE hasta dejar la aguja a fondo de escala (en la última marca roja).
5- Pones el interruptor en posición REF del medidor de ROE.... en ese momento (sin soltar el pulsador de micrófono) leerás el nivel de ROE que tiene la antena.
6- Supongamos que es de 3 (escala superior), entonces (soltando el pulsador de micrófono) cambias la derivacion de la bobina... puede ser una vuelta más o una vuelta menos respecto del punto original... y repites las operaciones descritas en los puntos  4 y 5. 
Si la ROE sube a 4 o más, entonces es señal que debes BAJAR el punto de conexión a la bobina al punto anterior a donde comenzaste a hacer la medición.

y así hasta encontrar el punto de Mínima ROE....

*  NOTAS....*

*NOTA 1*: Esta Bobina no es RESONANTE, o sea,  no actua como bobina de carga, no la hace ni más larga ni más corta (electricamente hablando).... solo es una *RED ADAPTADORA DE IMPEDANCIAS...* igual que un acoplador o un Transmacht o un sintonizador.... pero dispuesto en la base de la antena. Como no es una bobina de carga (resonante a la frecuencia) NO NECESITA DE UN CONDENSADOR EN PARALELO... ni nada parecido... (Aquí esto lo entienden BIEN quienes SABEN TEORIA de redes ADAPTADORAS O TRANSFORMADORAS de IMPEDANCIAS)

*NOTA 2 *: Con el máximo de respeto por todos aquellos que no quieren saber nada de TEORÍA, cosa que comprendo perfectamente bien, porque durante muchos también me negué a ello, deseo expresar lo siguiente: Es posible manejar muchas cosas en sentido PRACTICO en Electrónica, pero eso no nos autoriza a *ESPECULAR* sobre los fenómenos o LEYES que rigen sus FUNDAMENTOS. Pués solo gracias a la TEORÍA es que nos podemos deleitar, sufrir , entretenernos, experimentar y realizarnos por medio de ella (La Electrónica). Solo quienes saben de principios teóricos de electrónica son capaces de CREAR y DESARROLLAR proyectos.
Insisto, comprendo perfectamente bien a quien quiera entretenerse y realizar algun proyecto, y que no quiere complicarse con  tanta teoría, números y formulas... lo entiendo de buen grado y buenamente. Esa es una opción completamente válida. 

*SALUDOS cordiales a todos !!*


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Isedr... Hola !!
> - Las pruebas tienes que hacerla con los radiales conectados.
> - Debes protejer la bobina cubriendola con un PVC de mayor diametro y sellada en la parte superior con silicona (una vez realizado los ajustes).
> - Si sellas la bobina directamente con silicona o alguna huincha protectora aislante variarás el dielectrico de ella y por lo tanto el ajuste será incorrecto.
> ...



Exacto !! mil gracias amigo...Me gusta mucho tu explicación y sí a la verdad que la Teoría es la base de la práctica, es algo demasiado importante, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo...

Cuando yo en un mensaje anterior dije algo sobre ''teoría'' me refería a que he visto muchos temas de los cuales yo mismo he participado, que hay a veces muchos usuarios que solo ''teorisan'', pero no en el sentido de la electrónica y del tema que se trate en ese momento, ellos teorizan solo por hablar, o sea, que sólo hablan y a veces lo que ellos dicen NO APORTA NADA al tema en cuestión...

Por ejemplo, laguien crea un tema en un foro de frutas comestibles, que dice ''Cómo quitar la cascara de una manzana'', entonces aparecen usuarios que dicen: ''buscalo en google''. se supone que si la persona crea un tema, es quizás por que ya buscó y no ha encontrado nada que le ayude..... jejeje
*
Yo en este foro he aprendido mucho........*

Te agradesco mucho que hallas dedicado tiempo para orientarme con esta antena...
Hoy conseguí el cable y estaré haciendo los ajustes con la bobina....
*
Me quedó una duda, la distancia entre una espira y otra debe ser de 1 MILIMETRO o 1 CENTIMETRO ?????????

GRACIAAAAAAAS !!!  *


----------



## fredd2 (May 21, 2011)

Elektroloko, me parece que no es asi como decis, es una bobina resonante si asi fuera no haria falta de los radiales (que no saque la cuenta), aunque como trate de indicar no esta cortada fisicamente (lo cual me parece que no hace falta tal bobina).
Si fuese de carga seria algo asi como un balun, es decir la bobina y el capacitor forman "algo" resonante en X frecuencia, pero como dije lo que hace la impedancia son los radiales, pero puede que este TOTALMENTE errado, si es asi me encantaria que me expliques que funcion cumple la bobina y el capacitor ya que para mi es un LC resonante lo cual como digieron post anteriores haria mas estrecha la frecuencia, de ser como vos decis resonaria en cualquir frecuencia idependientemente del largo del irradiante (casi como una carga fantasma o una antena de banda ancha) como la t2fd "creo que asi era el nombre", espero que se entienda lo que trato de explica del por que para mi noe s una bobina de carga.
Saludos


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 21, 2011)

*Fredd2*....Hola.... !!
Lo que pasa es que creo se ha formado un enredo.
El plano que figura en un post de *isedr* no tiene que ver con el que yo le expliqué por correo interno a este amigo.
Sin envargo el plano que el publicó y los datos adjuntos *TAMBIÉN* corresponden a una red adaptadora de impedancias...
El capacitor de 820pF que figura allí está allí no para hacer RESONAR, sinó para configurar un sistema adaptador en "L". Los sistemas adaptadores de impedancias en "L" básicamente permiten adaptar un sistema de BAJA impedancia a otro TAMBIÉN  de baja impedancia, pero que difiere en decenas o centenas de Ohms respecto de la fuente que genera la señal (en este caso el Equipo Transmisor que tiene una impedancia de 52 ohms  a la antena que debería tener alrededor de 250 Ohms apróximadamente).
Si te fijas los circuitos RESONANTES son en SERIE o en PARALELO... y ese sistema no es niiguno de los dos... el capacitor no está en paralelo respecto a la Bobina y tampoco en serie respecto a la bobina, simplemente está en paralelo respecto del Transmisor. 
Existen diversos modos de adaptar impedancias, uno de ellos es el  conocido BALUN, pero tambien están los mal llamados "Sintonizadores de Antena" o mejor dicho los Acopladores de Antena o Transmach o malamente llamados también "Machadores"..... 
También existen las *Transformaciones Serie Paralelo o Paralelo Serie *y que en general son sistemas LC (Bobinas y Condensadores) dispuestos eléctricamente en Circuitos Serie o Paralelo (perdón la redundancia).
 El conocido adaptador o Tanque "PI" es una red TRANSFORMADORA de Impedancias... pero al reves del tanque "L" o red transformadora en "L". Esto quiere decir que transforma la impedancia (o adapta) un circuito de Alta Impedancia a un sistema de Baja impedancia. (leido con calma se entiende bien....  ).
Cuando se dice Serie o paralelo en estas redes, se interpreta con respecto a la fuente, y no respecto de la Bobina... puesto que nunca la bobina con el condensador quedaran ni en serie, ni en paralelo: Analiza el circuito de la antena que publicó *isedr* y lo verás claramente.
La señal del transmisor entra *entre* el capacitor y la bobina.

Cualquier antena vertical que disponga de un sistema parecido al publicado por isedr, o sea que la señal proveniente del transmisor entre a una DERIVACION de la BOBINA es una RED ADAPTADORA y no RESONANTE... esto quiere decir que no hace ni más larga ni más corta a la antena eléctricamente hablando.
Diferente sería si la señal entrara al inicio de la bobina... y que la malla estubiese conectada directamente a los radiales.... eso SI es OTRA COSA Y OTRA SITUACIÓN... en ese caso directamente el papel de la bobina sería agregarle eléctricamente mayor longitud a la antena... y si tubiese un condensador en paralelo casi con total seguridad la bobina no estaría en la base de la antena... estaría mucho más arriba!! ¿Porqué?
Primero hay que obserbar que ese circuito resonante está en Serie respecto de la fuente que genera la señal... o sea la señal "viaja" por el cable... y entra al circuito resonante SI y SOLO SI la frecuencia que entra es igual a su resonancia. ... y cualquier frecuencia diferente simplemente NO PASARÁ. ¿Cuanta frecuencia diferente deja pasar? depende del "Q" del circuito LC.
Normalmente un circuito LC en paralelo (pero en serie respecto de la fuente) se utiliza para hacer trabajar una antena en DIFERENTES BANDAS ( o frecuencias muy diferentes) . Todas las antenas multibandas *con bobinas *trabajan con ese sistema. 
No es necesario agregar capacidad a la bobina de una antena MONOBANDA...solo hay que agregarle INDUCTANCIA.

No soy muy pedagógico, pero espero haber sido algo claro.
Saludos y disculpen estas testamentarias explicaciones....

PD: Sucede que si coloco una bobina sin capacitor en cualquier lugar de la antena (abajo, al medio, casi en el extremo superior) y su Inductancia es muy elevada (muchas espiras) puede suceder perfectamente, que la señal proveniente del transmisor llegue hasta allí y de ahí no pase.
¿Porqué? Tema para otra Novela....   GRACIAS !!
*isedr *SE ME OLVIDABA....!! La distancia entre ESPIRAS es de 1 MILIMETRO... pero no es crítico. 
Ahora si: FIN.


----------



## lsedr (May 21, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> *Fredd2*....Hola.... !!
> Lo que pasa es que creo se ha formado un enredo.
> El plano que figura en un post de *isedr* no tiene que ver con el que yo le expliqué por correo interno a este amigo.
> Sin envargo el plano que el publicó y los datos adjuntos *TAMBIÉN* corresponden a una red adaptadora de impedancias...
> ...



Gracias por la explicación amigo... la antena funciona bien, ya medí la ROE


----------



## fredd2 (May 25, 2011)

Gracias por explicarlo, tenia un concepto errado yo, saludos


----------

